# Fantapronostici 2015 - Turno 6



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Marzo 2015)

Eccoci al 6 turno del gioco dei Fantapronostici, ecco le partite da pronosticare:

Sampdoria - Inter
Juventus - Genoa
Udinese - Fiorentina

Newcastle - Arsenal
Liverpool - Manchester United
Hull City - Chelsea

Atletico Madrid - Getafe
Barcellona - Real Madrid


Schalke 04 - Bayer Leverkusen
Mainz 05 - Wolfsburg
Bayern Monaco - Borussia M.

Lione - Nizza
Reims - Monaco
Lens - O. Marsiglia

Questa e' la classifica dopo i primi 3 turni, escludendo i partecipanti che si sono ritirati nel corso del gioco o che non hanno piu postato le giocate per piu' di qualche giornata:


Interista Diventi Pazzo 36
mr.wolf 33
Angstgegner 30
Milo 30
Magnus_Marcus 30
diavolo 29
Liuke 28
aleslash 25
MaggieCloun 21
Darren Marshall 17

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=1185]aleslash[/MENTION] [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION]


----------



## diavolo (20 Marzo 2015)

Sampdoria - Inter 2-1
Juventus - Genoa 1-0
Udinese - Fiorentina 0-2

Newcastle - Arsenal 1-1
Liverpool - Manchester United 0-0
Hull City - Chelsea 0-4

Atletico Madrid - Getafe 2-0
Barcellona - Real Madrid 1-2


Schalke 04 - Bayer Leverkusen 2-2
Mainz 05 - Wolfsburg 0-2
Bayern Monaco - Borussia M. 3-1

Lione - Nizza 2-1
Reims - Monaco 0-1
Lens - O. Marsiglia 1-0


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Marzo 2015)

Sampdoria - Inter 2-0
Juventus - Genoa 2-0
Udinese - Fiorentina 1-1

Newcastle - Arsenal 1-1
Liverpool - Manchester United 2-1
Hull City - Chelsea 0-3

Atletico Madrid - Getafe 2-0
Barcellona - Real Madrid 2-0


Schalke 04 - Bayer Leverkusen 1-1
Mainz 05 - Wolfsburg 1-2
Bayern Monaco - Borussia M. 1-0

Lione - Nizza 2-0
Reims - Monaco 0-1
Lens - O. Marsiglia 1-2


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Marzo 2015)

Sampdoria - Inter 2-2
Juventus - Genoa 1-0
Udinese - Fiorentina 1-2

Newcastle - Arsenal 1-2
Liverpool - Manchester United 2-2
Hull City - Chelsea 0-3

Atletico Madrid - Getafe 0-0
Barcellona - Real Madrid 3-1


Schalke 04 - Bayer Leverkusen 2-0
Mainz 05 - Wolfsburg 0-4
Bayern Monaco - Borussia M. 2-0

Lione - Nizza 3-1
Reims - Monaco 1-1
Lens - O. Marsiglia 1-0


----------



## Liuke (20 Marzo 2015)

Sampdoria - Inter 1-1
Juventus - Genoa 2-0
Udinese - Fiorentina 1-2

Newcastle - Arsenal 1-3
Liverpool - Manchester United 2-2
Hull City - Chelsea 0-3

Atletico Madrid - Getafe 2-0
Barcellona - Real Madrid 1-1


Schalke 04 - Bayer Leverkusen 1-1
Mainz 05 - Wolfsburg 0-3
Bayern Monaco - Borussia M. 4-0

Lione - Nizza 1-0
Reims - Monaco 0-1
Lens - O. Marsiglia 0-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Marzo 2015)

Faccio come il Milan nei pronostici zona retrocessione 

Sampdoria - Inter 0-2
Juventus - Genoa 2-1
Udinese - Fiorentina 0-1

Newcastle - Arsenal 0-2
Liverpool - Manchester United 1-1
Hull City - Chelsea 0-3

Atletico Madrid - Getafe 2-0
Barcellona - Real Madrid 2-2


Schalke 04 - Bayer Leverkusen 2-1
Mainz 05 - Wolfsburg 0-2
Bayern Monaco - Borussia M. 3-1

Lione - Nizza 1-0
Reims - Monaco 0-2
Lens - O. Marsiglia 0-2


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Marzo 2015)

Sampdoria - Inter 2-1
Juventus - Genoa 2-0
Udinese - Fiorentina 1-2

Newcastle - Arsenal 1-2
Liverpool - Manchester United 1-1
Hull City - Chelsea 0-3

Atletico Madrid - Getafe 2-0
Barcellona - Real Madrid 2-1


Schalke 04 - Bayer Leverkusen 1-1
Mainz 05 - Wolfsburg 1-3
Bayern Monaco - Borussia M. 3-0

Lione - Nizza 3-0
Reims - Monaco 0-2
Lens - O. Marsiglia 0-2


----------



## Milo (20 Marzo 2015)

Sampdoria - Inter 0-0
Juventus - Genoa 1-0
Udinese - Fiorentina 0-1

Newcastle - Arsenal 0-2
Liverpool - Manchester United 0-3
Hull City - Chelsea 0-3

Atletico Madrid - Getafe 2-0
Barcellona - Real Madrid 2-1


Schalke 04 - Bayer Leverkusen 1-0
Mainz 05 - Wolfsburg 0-2
Bayern Monaco - Borussia M. 1-0

Lione - Nizza 2-0
Reims - Monaco 0-1
Lens - O. Marsiglia 0-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Marzo 2015)

Sampdoria - Inter 2-1
Juventus - Genoa 1-1
Udinese - Fiorentina 1-2

Newcastle - Arsenal 1-2
Liverpool - Manchester United 1-0
Hull City - Chelsea 1-1

Atletico Madrid - Getafe 2-0
Barcellona - Real Madrid 1-3


Schalke 04 - Bayer Leverkusen 2-2
Mainz 05 - Wolfsburg 0-2
Bayern Monaco - Borussia M. 2-1

Lione - Nizza 2-0
Reims - Monaco 0-1
Lens - O. Marsiglia 1-2


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Marzo 2015)

Sampdoria - Inter 1-2
Juventus - Genoa 2-1
Udinese - Fiorentina 1-1

Newcastle - Arsenal 1-1
Liverpool - Manchester United 1-2
Hull City - Chelsea 1-2

Atletico Madrid - Getafe 1-0
Barcellona - Real Madrid 3-1


Schalke 04 - Bayer Leverkusen 1-1
Mainz 05 - Wolfsburg 0-1
Bayern Monaco - Borussia M. 3-1

Lione - Nizza 3-1
Reims - Monaco 0-0
Lens - O. Marsiglia 0-2


----------

